# SD Memory card



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm looking to buy this camera below for my travels:

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/fujifilm-finepix-f770-compact-digital-camera-black-12305853-pdt.html

I'm on the lookout for a decent memory card. It has got to be able to store lots of photos as I'll be travelling for a couple of months and taking regular photos and maybe a few videos. Has to be sharp and good quality and help upload to PC/laptop quite quickly and more importantly has to be reliable. Last thing I want is to lose all my photos. I've been recommended by several to get a Samdisk one which I currently have one in my old camera but that only has a tiny memory on it. Which one of the below would you recommend? Budget is between £30-£70 ish. Thanks. Ravinder.

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/sd-cards/346_3295_31023_xx_BA00003234-BV00265364/xx-criteria.html


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Sandisks are excellent. I would however recommended buying a couple of smaller capacity ones instead of one large one. God forbid if the card fails you won't lose everything. Don't put all your eggs in one basket so to speak.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I have always used Sandisks and never had a problem. I'm just after buying one of these, the Extreme Pro and noticed a good different in the write speed to the D-SLR compared to the Sandisk Class 4 card I had in the old camera. To be honest it made a much bigger difference than I was expecting.

^Agree with above for travelling though.

Stevie


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. That SD card will be too much for the camera I am looking to get? As it is only a compact one. Thanks.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sandisk Extreme 3's for me great


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I've accrued a few different models of Sandisk over the years, think I've got a couple of the Extreme Pro's of the current range.

I'd also recommend Transcend Class 10 cards. Have also got a few of those which have been used in my Canon 500D, G10 & Panasonic GF-1 and they've been faultless. For the money's don't think there's anything better.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

I use sandisk too, check out the 7 day shop before you buy from currys :thumb:

Baz


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I hadn't even spotted those Curry's links. Those prices are :doublesho:

Have a look at mymemory.co.uk

Take into account that a 16gb card will could potentially hold well over 2000 photos, depending on the size of files the camera produces. As has been mentioned earlier, I'd recommend getting several 8 or 16gb cards. Swap them regularly, keep them safe and bang them up to Dropbox or similar service when you're in an Internet cafe.

For about £35 you could get 3 x 16gb Transcend ones or 5 x 8gb ones http://www.mymemory.co.uk/SDHC


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

+1 for sandisc extreme, never had a problem


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm actually quite surprised how they Sandisk Extremes have come down in price looking now. Those Transcends we're considerably cheaper (about half price) like for like when I bought some cards earlier this year. http://www.mymemory.co.uk/SDHC/SanDisk/SanDisk-16GB-Extreme-SD-Card-(SDHC)-45MB_s---Class-10

Worth looking at Sandisk Ultra's too as your camera's write speed might not see any benefit from anything faster. http://www.mymemory.co.uk/SDHC/SanDisk/SanDisk-16GB-Ultra-30MB_s-SD-Card-(SDHC)---Class-10


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks.

This seems like good value don't you think? Two or three of these should sort me out? Perfectly suitable for the camera that I am after? Thanks.

http://www.mymemory.co.uk/SDHC/SanD...2_1345386109_4fc8b8ca589914a7929126433990315d


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

More than suitable. Like I said before, I've been using 30MB/s cards with my Panasonic GF-1 & Canon 500D and they've always kept up.

Take a 16GB card and, if I use the file sizes from my GF-1 for a rough example;
Shooting only JPEG (roughly 6MB per photo) you could fit over 2600 photo's.
Shooting JPEG & RAW (roughly 20MB all together) you can fit about 800 photo's

Pick up a card case and carry as many as you can afford  You can always pick extra's up on your travels if needs be too.
Hama SD Case Black £8.99
Hama SD Case White £9.99 (white maybe easier to find in your bag)
Lowepro Media Case 30 £19.00


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I have just purchased 3 of these. That should do me for 9 weeks?

http://www.mymemory.co.uk/SDHC/SanD...2_1345400513_042e7f422590c4f474acd09686e77d71

And also bought the £8 black SD case as well.

I'm not taking a laptop or anything with me so I just hope I don't lose the cards or damage them.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks like you went with the correct card to me, will be more than capable of keeping up with your camera.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Ravinder said:


> I'm not taking a laptop or anything with me so I just hope I don't lose the cards or damage them.


As long as you don't lose them you should be fine. It takes a lot to damage one by accident.

As said before, just try and back stuff up to an online service (pack a USB SD card reader if needs be) when you get the chance to stop off at an internet cafe. Even if you just back-up the JPEG files to save time/space you'll at least have some safety net if the worst should happen.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

This is copied from a technology blog. It's what I wanted to say but I'm on my iPhone and couldn't be bothered to type it out :lol:

*What Should You Do While You Have The Camera?*
If you have yet to lose your camera, there are some things you need to do to safe guard it from future losses. Start off by going into the settings of it. There will be a spot for "owner information", where you can include: your name, address, phone number, e-mail address and any other information you would like. Update this as needed and make sure you always have it on all cameras you own.

Also make sure you take a picture of your contact information. This will come in handy for people who don't go through the settings to see the owner information. Just write down your info and take a picture, then save it! You can even lock it onto the memory card or camera so it won't get deleted or transferred with any other pictures. This is one of the easiest things you can do and is one of the most effective for getting a camera back.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks thats really good advice about storing your contact information.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Christ they are very good prices I will be buying a few £11 is a bargin there 49 in jessops :doublesho


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

did you get the cards from my memory? has anyone else bought of there ? whats the delivery time like?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi, sorry for the late reply. I only got back from my travels yesterday after being in the USA for two months. That is why I needed these memory cards. Yes, I did get them and I got them within a couple of days and they work a treat. Ended up using just two of the three with plenty of photos and busy so real bargain! In my favourites for any future purchases I make as well.


----------

